# Bad Boy Buggie



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

I have been looking at this RTV and wanted to know if anyone on RTF had owned one? And if so what do you like or dislike about them for training.


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

If it has batteries I would not touch it with a ten foot pole.
The rough terrain just will not allow them to hold up.

I like a four wheeler from Polaris etc with an engine.

Trust me on this........

Fred


----------



## BradBog (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you talking about the golf cart one or the Bad Boy MTV made by Bad Boy Mowers? The MTV is a new product that is really just getting out there. I have a friend that is doing the R&D. I've got use one them for week and was impressed.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Looking at the MTV. From the web site it looks very tuff. Not sure that i would need 4 wheel drive as i own a kabota RTV now and the roads on my farm are in good shape but it looks like it would carry more gear. Also i like the idea of quit as well. Sent manuf. an email but have not heard from them. Thanks for your info.


----------



## MallardMauler (Nov 20, 2010)

The electric vehicles i have been in, dont seem to like going uphill with much of a load. This drains the battery really fast. I guess if you have rather smooth terrain, and dont plan on getting to far from the house/camp i think you would be ok.


----------



## LoneOakRet (Apr 10, 2004)

Boomer,

I have a HuntVe Game Changer, and I can tell you, it is the real deal. Hooked it up to my neighbors Bad Boy Buggy and drug him all around. I have compared all models, (Bad Boy, Titan, Stealth) and the HuntVe tops them all. I even ran it in the rice fields in Louisiana and it hung right with the other guys on four wheelers.

Hope this helps,
J. Paul


----------



## BradBog (Oct 25, 2010)

They are pretty tough. We've had a couple out riding jeep trails just trying to break some thing... The very 1st prototype had a weak point in the rear 3 link. We found it the hard way, but the production models have a new design. I like them and I'm looking to buying one see as Im in the market for a SXS. I do more trail riding than anything but they are tough and I tend to be rough on my Off road toys.


----------



## bubaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

I have heard great things about Bad Boy buggies.


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Ive heard good things about them but woulnt buy anything Elct, JMO


----------



## Tal Cowan (Jun 15, 2010)

Flat terrain they're okay....not great for the hills.


----------

